# Jr Gent Cap shaving?



## RAdams (Dec 19, 2009)

I am going to make some Jr Gents soon and am extremely interested in possible mods. I am pretty salty with the Closed End action so i want to take the next step, which i am guessing would be modding parts, and omitting even more parts. I am planning on adding a matching finial for the top of the cap, but Is There Any such magic that can be done to the bottom of the cap? I know with the Classin American cap, you can drill the hole out carefully and omit the black and gold trim rings on the bottom of the cap. I have done a few Jr. Gents, and have not seen any way to mod it really. Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## BigShed (Dec 19, 2009)

You can take the bottom of the cap apart and put in your own very thin ring between the 2 kit rings.

I did a Jr Gent FP in one of my pearl white blanks that way some time ago.

http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=4042

There should be a tutorial in the library.

Edit:

Seems I was wrong (don't tell my wife!)

It was this thread where I learned how to that (thanks again Rick)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=35571&highlight=centerband+removal


----------



## mickr (Dec 19, 2009)

If you have any Barons, it is easier to cusomize the centerband on that pen as the band is in pieces


----------



## RAdams (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't have any Barons. I have never done that kit, so i don't have the tooling. The mini Tutorial for the CB was AWESOME!!! That opens up several possibilities! Smaller or Larger accent rings, multiple accent rings, no accent rings, etc. etc. Now i am amped to get on it! Thanks for posting the link!! 


Anyone got a link to disassembly instructions for the clip end of the cap?


----------



## JimMc7 (Dec 19, 2009)

RAdams said:


> <snip>
> Anyone got a link to disassembly instructions for the clip end of the cap?


 
If your are asking about the insert in the cap -- that usually comes out when I don't want it to  -- press the cap in a spare tube and use a transfer punch (point in first) and, usually for me anyway, the insert will pop out first, then the cap.


----------



## tim self (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a block of wood drilled just oversize of the insert and tap it out with a small punch or such


----------



## RAdams (Dec 19, 2009)

If i would have known it was that easy to remove i would have never used the factory one. Man my pen game is stepping up again! thank you folks so much! I am going to be making SICK pens very soon!


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

Ron , here is a picture of a Baron I modified the CB on . By the way the Baron is the same design as the Jr Gent basically , just a little smaller


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 22, 2009)

Man, that's really nice Butch.


----------



## RAdams (Dec 27, 2009)

Butch, Your work is absolutely spot on amazing! I looked at your gallery after you said it was mostly kitless. Like probably most, I have a list of penmakers from this site that i REALLY try hard to learn from simply because of how nice their work is. YOU, my friend, have worked your way up that list! 

I remember discussing some mods with you a while back, but had no idea your skills were so incredibly advanced. Just to have something worthy of submitting to PMG. I SO want to be like you when i grow up! Thank you for sharing your amazing abilities so freely!


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 27, 2009)

RAdams said:


> Butch, Your work is absolutely spot on amazing! I looked at your gallery after you said it was mostly kitless. Like probably most, I have a list of penmakers from this site that i REALLY try hard to learn from simply because of how nice their work is. YOU, my friend, have worked your way up that list!
> 
> I remember discussing some mods with you a while back, but had no idea your skills were so incredibly advanced. Just to have something worthy of submitting to PMG. I SO want to be like you when i grow up! Thank you for sharing your amazing abilities so freely!


 
Ron , I got those abilities here at the IAP . Up until 2 1/2 years ago I had never even worked a wood lathe or made a pen . This place is one of the most amazing places anywhere and the people give their knowledge freely . 
The thing is to use that knowledge to advance your own skills . Tutorials and step by step instructions are great but they stymie creativity . Look at what people have done and try to figure out how they did it and then incorporate it into your own design . Never try to copy what someone else has done but use those ideas and add on to them or change them to what YOU want to do . You will learn more by failing then if someone gives you the answer in a neat little package , I have a box of failures that taught me how to succeed .
Most importantly , NEVER say "I could never do anything like that" because once you say it you will believe it and you will never be able to .


----------



## RAdams (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome advice too! What a man! 

I will take heed to your words! There is only one penmaker on IAP that makes me doubt my own abilities, and then i realize that it is simply a matter of tools. If i had the right tools, I could do what that person does. After your advice, my new personal challenge is to create similar work as that person, without the machinery. But of course one step at a time!


----------

